# What is the PACT Unit?



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

What is the PACT unit? Do the Troopers who are assigned to it follow up on cases for the D.A. that have already been made or do they start from scratch? What is the perview of this unit? Is it a new unit? Is it anything like the SIU in "The Departed?" Are there any special units like that or was it totally bogus? Thanks for your answers in advance!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

It's an elite unit of the State Police made up of female troopers that come to the aid of men going on a trip. You call MSP HQ in Framingham and they send over the team who go over your luggage with a fine tooth comb to make sure your bags are pact correctly.... They are efficient and effective and come at no extra cost to the tax payers. I highly recommend the unit....






Or did you mean CPAC???


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

It's an MSP disciplinary unit.

Those that screw up are assigned to a unit where they sign a "PACT" to work alongside the sheriff's department for "x" amount of days.

It's very effective in that very few guys ever screw up again after that experience.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Is it anything like the SIU in "The Departed?" Are there any special units like that or was it totally bogus? Thanks for your answers in advance!


"PACT" stands for Prosecutor's Anti-crime Confidential Team. It is in fact the real life "SIU" unit so realistically depicted in _The Departed_. Its made up of experienced troopers who routinely recruit police cadets, high-school students, housewives or even low-level criminals to infiltrate criminal syndicates and pass off vital intelligence. Their identities are kept secret even from other police officers, troopers and federal agents and they are often trained via the "Treadstone" program, which gives them superhuman reflexes, superb hand-to-hand combat skills and uncanny firearms ability. Often times they are recruited, trained, then held in reserve for years as "sleeper" agents, ready to be unleashed against the mafia, triads, yakuza, terrorists or ninjas.

How did you find out about "PACT"? You realize by even typing the letters PACT into a computer automatically starts a trace from the NSA...in fact I wouldn't be surprised if your door caved in in the next five minutes....


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Killjoy said:


> "PACT" stands for Prosecutor's Anti-crime Confidential Team. It is in fact the real life "SIU" unit so realistically depicted in _The Departed_. Its made up of experienced troopers who routinely recruit police cadets, high-school students, housewives or even low-level criminals to infiltrate criminal syndicates and pass off vital intelligence. Their identities are kept secret even from other police officers, troopers and federal agents and they are often trained via the "Treadstone" program, which gives them superhuman reflexes, superb hand-to-hand combat skills and uncanny firearms ability. Often times they are recruited, trained, then held in reserve for years as "sleeper" agents, ready to be unleashed against the mafia, triads, yakuza, terrorists or ninjas.
> 
> How did you find out about "PACT"? You realize by even typing the letters PACT into a computer automatically starts a trace from the NSA...in fact I wouldn't be surprised if your door caved in in the next five minutes....


:L::L::L::L::L:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> "PACT" stands for Prosecutor's Anti-crime Confidential Team. It is in fact the real life "SIU" unit so realistically depicted in _The Departed_. Its made up of experienced troopers who routinely recruit police cadets, high-school students, housewives or even low-level criminals to infiltrate criminal syndicates and pass off vital intelligence. Their identities are kept secret even from other police officers, troopers and federal agents and they are often trained via the "Treadstone" program, which gives them superhuman reflexes, superb hand-to-hand combat skills and uncanny firearms ability. Often times they are recruited, trained, then held in reserve for years as "sleeper" agents, ready to be unleashed against the mafia, triads, yakuza, terrorists or ninjas.
> 
> How did you find out about "PACT"? You realize by even typing the letters PACT into a computer automatically starts a trace from the NSA...in fact I wouldn't be surprised if your door caved in in the next five minutes....


I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> How did you find out about "PACT"? You realize by even typing the letters PACT into a computer automatically starts a trace from the NSA...in fact I wouldn't be surprised if your door caved in in the next five minutes....


Yeah?

Well, the PACT SWAT team is in for a nasty surprise when they find this on the other side of the door;


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Why is it when someone hears the title Massachusetts State Police they instantly ask something about The Departed? It's a good movie but wtf.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------

